# 41 Feared Dead after Russian Plane Crash



## Swadian Hardcore (May 5, 2019)

Footage shows Sukhoi Superjet RA-89098 landing at Moscow, bouncing on runway, and catching on fire: https://twitter.com/KFM936/status/1125124009597788160.

Interior footage shows fire: https://twitter.com/KFM936/status/1125121672212828162.

News reports up to 41 dead: https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...terrified-passengers-flee-miracle-escape.html.


----------



## Dakota 400 (May 5, 2019)

May our Heavenly Father be kind to the souls who perished and provide healing and comfort for those who survived.


----------



## SarahZ (May 5, 2019)

LEAVE.
YOUR.
#(*@&/
LUGGAGE

I swear we need mandatory jail sentences for anyone who does this. People died because these worthless bits of human cholesterol clogged the aisles with their selfish stupidity.


----------



## flitcraft (May 6, 2019)

Amen, sister. When an Asiana plane clipped a wall coming into San Francisco airport and crash-landed, cellphone pictures showed some of the survivors escaping from the plane dragging their wheelies behind them.


----------



## Asher (May 6, 2019)

Looking at the video and the way that plane slammed into the ground and bounced, I'm wondering if the overheads didn't fly open and throw luggage all over. Did anyone see people hauling luggage out.


----------



## cubeguide (May 9, 2019)

No, I think I should look closer.


----------



## Asher (May 10, 2019)

I did see a video later of some people with luggage scurrying across a field. Very sad to see the plane blazing and no one coming down the escape chute.


----------



## Seaboard92 (May 11, 2019)

In that case I’m pretty sure I would get taken off in handcuffs. Just because if your stopping to get your bag. I will personally pick you up and throw you out of the aircraft.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (May 12, 2019)

Seaboard92 said:


> In that case I’m pretty sure I would get taken off in handcuffs. Just because if your stopping to get your bag. I will personally pick you up and throw you out of the aircraft.



How many Russians have you thrown around in the past? On the plus side, statistically speaking, nobody on this forum is ever going to end up in this kind of situation. Although with the way we're blindly deregulating meaningful oversight your grandchildren might.


----------

